# What haven't you read?



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 3, 2007)

Which book were you supposed to appreciate, but just couldn't read?

I'll start. "One Hundred Years of Solitude" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. I've tried reading it four times now, always making it to the same place, always putting it down for something else.


----------



## sanctuary (Aug 3, 2007)

*The Fountainhead* by Ayn Rand. I started it, but I kept getting distracted and could never finish it.


----------



## mandax (Aug 3, 2007)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn.


----------



## Edgewise (Aug 4, 2007)

I hate to admit it, but the anonymity of the internet permits it:

"Notes from the Underground" by Dostoyevsky.


----------



## Kyrie (Aug 4, 2007)

Catcher in the Rye


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 5, 2007)

Also, "The Diary of a Young Girl" by Anne Frank and "The Adventures of Huckleberry Fin" by Mark Twain. Am I the only one who hasn't read stuff I'm supposed to have read?


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 5, 2007)

Grapes of Wrath.  damned turtle crossing the freaking road.  I wanted to shoot myself.


----------



## BlackWolf (Aug 5, 2007)

Are these just for school? Because I've always been able to force myself through the drivel they gave us, but I've always been ashamed of not reading Lord of the Rings. I keep trying, I just can't.

Actually, I'm due another attempt.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 5, 2007)

OMG!  You haven't read LOTR!?  You are going to HELL!  Just jking.  I have read it three times, but I haven't been able to get through most of the dribble of other stuff.  

Harry Potter.  I'm sorry, I can't get past the first page.


----------



## Amour (Aug 5, 2007)

One. Dune - Frank Herbert :: I feel bad, because it's my sister's favorite book, but she's the only one who's read my copy.

Two. The bible.


----------



## BlackWolf (Aug 5, 2007)

I severely doubt even the pope has read the bible the whole way through, and Dune is... wierd. Good, but wierd.

Wuthering hieghts. I own it, but I've never read it.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 5, 2007)

"The Scarlet Letter" by Nathanial Hawthorne


----------



## jtassinaro (Aug 5, 2007)

mandax said:


> The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn.


 


Lost in Some Story said:


> "The Scarlet Letter" by Nathanial Hawthorne


I second those and add Great Expectations by Charles Dickens!!


----------



## ~Si~ (Aug 5, 2007)

Harry Potter, I simply dislike the story, and the writing, so I cant get halfway though the first book, let alone all... Seven?

Moby Dick, its like an encyclopedia on whales, whalers, and whaling.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 5, 2007)

Ug, I think I read it but I wish I hadn't "Billy Budd"


----------



## boongee (Aug 6, 2007)

Catch-22. I guess I just didn't get it. It seemed boring to me


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 6, 2007)

~Si~ said:


> Moby Dick, its like an encyclopedia on whales, whalers, and whaling.



I don't mind all the info, but the prose is so goddamn flowery I get lost between the beginning of one sentence and the end.

Ditto The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire.  God _damn_.


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm almost ashamed to say I've started Dune, but failed twice already. It's not the book, of course, it's just that I know the story too well from watching the Lynch-movie (once) and mini-series over and over. In fact, one of my favourite mini-series / really long movies of all time is Children of Dune. It's perfect in so many ways. The effects are specatular, yet you don't really notice them. They are just.... normal, you know? The guy standing in the middle of a sandstorm with his arms out, yelling that his skin is not his own before he is completely buried? I cared a lot more about his tragic fate than the spectacular CG sand that buried him. Like the tigers. They are just CG, yes, and the worst CG in the entire series, but they... I don't know, are supposed to look like that, in a way.

But for this reason, I have yet to finish the actual novel. I know the story inside out and want to get God Emperor of Dune (even more now that I'm typing this), but I can skip the first three books. The series are too perfect and trancend the books. They don't make the books worse, only... obsolete, you know?


----------



## Dabnorfish (Aug 7, 2007)

I've read the first 50 pages of The Age of Reason half a dozen times...


----------

